# False pregnancy??



## dipence71 (Apr 16, 2011)

I am beginning to wonder if my does are haven false preg because the both have a nest for quit a while but no babies yet? 
Is it possible? Though improbable that BOTH are? I am getting discouraged ever time I go check and it's not like I am out there more than 2x. Day and my DD checks 1x.


----------



## BackyardCritters (May 4, 2011)

is your buck proven?  Are you using the same buck?

We were having that problem for awhile and then bought a new older mature buck and we have babies coming out of our ears!

Hope you get it figured out!


----------

